# If There Is A Second And Or Third Wave Are You Preparing?



## fmdog44 (May 17, 2020)

As if things aren't bad enough predictions of the second wave are not pretty. I am buying enough disinfectant and masks little by little in case it is as bad as some are predicting. I saw large bottles (3/4 of a gal.) of disinfectant in a liquor store yesterday for $17. All these months and I still cannot find one bottle of isopropyl anywhere so I bought the stuff at the liquor store. There are a lot of online scammers out there especially for face masks.


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2020)

Omg, just when you thought it was safe to use up some of your toilet paper!


----------



## Judycat (May 17, 2020)

No.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 17, 2020)

Nope.


----------



## Pecos (May 17, 2020)

Yes. Hope for the best and plan for the worst.


----------



## Uptosnuff (May 17, 2020)

It would not surprise me if there were a second and third wave of this.  If it will be worse than the first wave is anybody's guess.  I am not really preparing for it though.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> As if things aren't bad enough predictions of the second wave are not pretty. I am buying enough disinfectant and masks little by little in case it is as bad as some are predicting. I saw large bottles (3/4 of a gal.) of disinfectant in a liquor store yesterday for $17. All these months and I still cannot find one bottle of isopropyl anywhere so I bought the stuff at the liquor store. There are a lot of online scammers out there especially for face masks.


Until now and the fall, when I'm convinced the world will see another repeat of the virus, I will be ensuring I have extra on-hand... things like disinfecting wipes, household cleaner, sugars (brown, granulated, confectioners), etc.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 17, 2020)

I'm pretty much doing what I've done all along.

It's really up to each of us to keep taking the same basic precautions that we have been asked to take for the last couple of months.

Our individual behavior is the only thing that we can control to help limit the impact of any flareups or spikes.

Stay smart and stay safe but don't be afraid to do what needs to be done.


----------



## squatting dog (May 17, 2020)

It's called prepping and a lot of people who laughed at "those crazy prepper's" aren't laughing anymore. Hopefully they'll learn from this that prepping doesn't mean we're going to come out of a bunker and repopulate the world.    
Remember the old Boy Scout motto... Be prepared.  A little prep can go a long way to easing your discomfort.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 17, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> It's called prepping and a lot of people who laughed at "those crazy prepper's" aren't laughing anymore. Hopefully they'll learn from this that prepping doesn't mean we're going to come out of a bunker and repopulate the world.
> Remember the old Boy Scout motto... Be prepared.  A little prep can go a long way to easing your discomfort.


I'm not a prepper but I have always kept a stocked pantry and plenty of paper products, cleaning products, and medications.  The current pandemic hasn't been a ripple on my pond and I don't expect any new outbreaks to be any different.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 17, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> It's called prepping and a lot of people who laughed at "those crazy prepper's" aren't laughing anymore. Hopefully they'll learn from this that prepping doesn't mean we're going to come out of a bunker and repopulate the world.
> Remember the old Boy Scout motto... Be prepared.  A little prep can go a long way to easing your discomfort.


I never realized that I was a prepper until just recently.


----------



## AnnieA (May 17, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> A All these months and I still cannot find one bottle of isopropyl anywhere...



CVS hasn't had it in awhile, but Walmart does again.  Smaller dollar stores around here do as well.


----------



## Judycat (May 18, 2020)

Because people feel they need 7 bottles of hand washing soap on hand, the shelves for handwashing soap will be forever empty. Same for toilet paper, alcohol, various cleaners etc. Prepper is just a less crazy sounding name for  Hoarder.


----------



## Judycat (May 18, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm pretty much doing what I've done all along.
> 
> It's really up to each of us to keep taking the same basic precautions that we have been asked to take for the last couple of months.
> 
> ...


Needs to be done???


----------



## Misti Mae (May 18, 2020)

Of course it is in the back of my mind. I hope it don't happen, but if it does I'd like to be prepared or at least somewhat prepared. I especially want to make sure my parents and in-laws are prepared.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 18, 2020)

I look at storing items for the worst I am going to use the products eventually anyway so it is not a waste of money. Don't forget we are not going back to previous behaviors for a long if and in some cases never. One advantage is for the future waves we are much better prepared and knowledgeable. Hopefully some of the predictions of a doomsday wave are wrong.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 18, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Because people feel they need 7 bottles of hand washing soap on hand, the shelves for handwashing soap will be forever empty. Same for toilet paper, alcohol, various cleaners etc. Prepper is just a less crazy sounding name for  Hoarder.


Hoarder? Not the case and there is nothing crazier than a person that believed this could never happen and now that has happened believes there is no reason address it using one's brain.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 18, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Hoarder? Not the case and there is nothing crazier than a person that believed this could never happen and now that has happened believes there is no reason address it using one's brain.


Exactly. Being prepared with lets say 3-6 months of food and items you use daily is not being a hoarder.


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2020)

I always have plenty of stuff on hand, so that will not change. I am definitely not a hoarder, I'm just a Costco regular.  You can't buy items in small quantities there, even if you tried.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (May 18, 2020)

Panic, fear, stress...........

Media is winning.


----------



## AnnieA (May 18, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Because people feel they need 7 bottles of hand washing soap on hand, the shelves for handwashing soap will be forever empty. Same for toilet paper, alcohol, various cleaners etc. Prepper is just a less crazy sounding name for  Hoarder.



Keeping enough on hand so that you're not caught without in the situation we've been in this year isn't hoarding.  @fmdog44 doesn't come across as over the top in his OP.    Gradually stocking up on things you'll need if there's a second wave isn't over the top ...isn't hoarding.  Rooms full of toilet paper or more food than you can eat before it goes bad is hoarding.  

A second wave is more likely than not in the fall/winter when respiratory illnesses tend to flare. So far there's not a vaccine for Covid-19, and there's no effective vaccine for any virus in the Coronavirus family.


.


----------



## Judycat (May 18, 2020)

Weren't all of us supposed to be dead last month?


----------



## IrisSenior (May 18, 2020)

I have always stocked up on items as that is what my mother used to do. So give me a break. My middle name is hoarder and I am proud of it. So there.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 18, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Weren't all of us supposed to be dead last month?


Yes, you are right again.


----------



## Judycat (May 18, 2020)

Greed


----------



## Judycat (May 18, 2020)

Selfishness


----------



## Judycat (May 18, 2020)

Irrational behavior


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 18, 2020)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> Panic, fear, stress...........
> 
> Media is winning.


"Panic, fear, stress" are all minimized by preparedness.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 18, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Weren't all of us supposed to be dead last month?


I must have missed something. Why were we all supposed to be dead last month?


----------



## LindaB (May 19, 2020)

Just be aware, use your head for something besides sticking in the sand.


----------



## StarSong (May 19, 2020)

I've always had a well stocked back-up pantry as did my mother and MIL.  My kids started doing likewise when they got places of their own.     

We're not hoarders, just good planners. 

When I restock my bathrooms with the last of the back-up TP, I grab another 36 pack from Costco. Why would I wait to deplete what's in the bathrooms themselves? I use the same method with other paper goods, cleaning supplies, OTC medicines, pet supplies, canned goods, dry goods, baking supplies and frozen foods. 

Like I said, it's just good planning. If there's a second wave, my pantry will be ready for it.  If there's no second wave, my pantry will be ready for that.


----------



## CeeCee (May 19, 2020)

Probably not...I’m barely surviving this one mentally.  I’ll move in with my daughter.

I live alone..nobody to talk to all day...go out once a week to get food, etc.

I have anxiety which has gotten worse...add depression to that now.

It was only at the beginning that TP and water were hard to get....and the sanitizer stuff.

My daughter has mailed me covid care packages that included masks, sanitizer and clorox wipes.

Also, with stores limiting how much you can buy, there is plenty of water, etc...at least here in Fresno.

If there is a meat shortage, I wouldn’t notice...not a big meat eater.


----------



## lukebass (May 19, 2020)

"Weren't all of us supposed to be dead last month?"

According to many doctors and scientists you will get another chance this fall.


----------



## twinkles (May 19, 2020)

my name is twinkles
i am a hoarder


----------



## LindaB (May 19, 2020)

CeeCee said:


> Probably not...I’m barely surviving this one mentally.  I’ll move in with my daughter.
> 
> I live alone..nobody to talk to all day...go out once a week to get food, etc.
> 
> ...


Ceecee, what other activities did you do before? Do you have friends from those activities that you can talk to or maybe Skype with? Are you able to get out in your neighborhood and walk? You would be surprised at the many others that may also be doing that. You are still able to "social distance" while walking.
Sadly I have found too many of my senior acquaintances rely on "social media" as a substitute for interacting with others. Believe it or not, now may be a good time to strengthen your acquaintances. Is there someone more in need of assistance than you may be? I have picked up groceries for neighbors who can't get out for health reasons. Deliver with gloves and a mask and you will feel great about helping another.
We have a Next Door App and have made the acquaintance of some neighbors who asked us to grab a lawn chair and a mask and bring a beverage and join them in their yard at a safe distance. Maybe you could start something like that. 
I know first hand what it is like to be lonely and I have had to figure out my own strategies for not going bonkers.


----------



## gennie (May 19, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Omg, just when you thought it was safe to use up some of your toilet paper!


I'm curious.  Have you found a substitute?


----------



## StarSong (May 19, 2020)

twinkles said:


> my name is twinkles
> i am a hoarder


For real, or are you joking?


----------



## CeeCee (May 19, 2020)

LindaB said:


> Ceecee, what other activities did you do before? Do you have friends from those activities that you can talk to or maybe Skype with? Are you able to get out in your neighborhood and walk? You would be surprised at the many others that may also be doing that. You are still able to "social distance" while walking.
> Sadly I have found too many of my senior acquaintances rely on "social media" as a substitute for interacting with others. Believe it or not, now may be a good time to strengthen your acquaintances. Is there someone more in need of assistance than you may be? I have picked up groceries for neighbors who can't get out for health reasons. Deliver with gloves and a mask and you will feel great about helping another.
> We have a Next Door App and have made the acquaintance of some neighbors who asked us to grab a lawn chair and a mask and bring a beverage and join them in their yard at a safe distance. Maybe you could start something like that.
> I know first hand what it is like to be lonely and I have had to figure out my own strategies for not going bonkers.



Yes to most of your questions...except I’m not comfortable getting together with people even with social distancing...my anxiety is health triggered so you can imagine how cautious I am...

the walking fills less than hour of my day.  It’s all the long rest of the day that’s getting to me.

I don’t even have my dog to talk anymore. 

Thanks for all the  suggestions though, I do appreciate them and I do try but ..I’m always full of excuses tbh.


----------



## twinkles (May 19, 2020)

StarSong said:


> For real, or are you joking?


i am joking--i dont do any grocery shopping my daughter and s.i.l does it


----------



## LindaB (May 19, 2020)

CeeCee said:


> Yes to most of your questions...except I’m not comfortable getting together with people even with social distancing...my anxiety is health triggered so you can imagine how cautious I am...
> 
> the walking fills less than hour of my day.  It’s all the long rest of the day that’s getting to me.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear the anxiety in your reply. I don't know what I would do without my dogs to talk to. Have you thought about adopting another pet?
I really do understand because of my own circumstances. I have underlying health issues as well. Luckily I enjoy solitary pursuits such as reading, crocheting, crafts and writing. What about your interests?


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2020)

> I'm curious.  Have you found a substitute?



About my "just when you thought it was safe" joke, that was a reference to that ad for the movie Jaws 2.  "Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water..."


----------



## Lakeland living (May 21, 2020)

Never mind.....lol


----------



## Lakeland living (May 21, 2020)

No one sent me the memo!!


----------



## Repondering (May 21, 2020)

I've been prepping for years and I'm pretty well stocked up for the resurgent waves of COVID that are probably coming.....I've even quietly handed out some N-95's to the few people whom I know.
Few people is the operative word.  I'm alone a lot and I'm having some free floating, unfocused anxiety and depression.  
Things will be better when I'm fully recovered from that hernia surgery a week ago.  It wasn't quite the easy little operation I was led to believe.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 21, 2020)

Repondering said:


> I've been prepping for years and I'm pretty well stocked up for the resurgent waves of COVID that are probably coming.....I've even quietly handed out some N-95's to the few people whom I know.
> Few people is the operative word.  I'm alone a lot and I'm having some free floating, unfocused anxiety and depression.
> Things will be better when I'm fully recovered from that hernia surgery a week ago.  It wasn't quite the easy little operation I was led to believe.


Sorry to hear about the surgery and hope that you recover post-haste!  As for the mental health symptoms - I think we all have them by now.  At least you are prepared and that should help limit some of the anxiety that others face.  Get Well Soon!


----------



## old medic (May 22, 2020)

We were ready for the 1st and still ready for more...
Try to maintain a self sufficient life style.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 22, 2020)

Apparently some believe preparing is a joke. Aren't vaccines we all get  way to _prepare_ for things coming like the flu season? Living in Houston we are in the path of hurricanes. When a hurricane develops in the Gulf of Mexico all people along the coast start to _prepare_ for the possibility of the storm hitting their area. Experience tells all peoples along the coast despite the apparent track of these storms one needs to _prepare_ for any possibility of a sudden change of direction of the storm. There is a classic story of people in Gulfport, MS or perhaps it was Biloxi where people ignored the warning of an approaching Hurricane and had a hurricane party. They were all killed when the building they were partying was disintegrated by the storm.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 22, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Apparently some believe preparing is a joke.



I think that most of us take it seriously but we are all getting overloaded and burnt out by the constant barrage of changing information, news stories, etc...

We'll be prepared and do what needs to be done when the time comes.


----------



## StarSong (May 22, 2020)

Repondering said:


> It wasn't quite the easy little operation I was led to believe.


They never are, @Repondering, they never are.  

Hope you're back up and at 'em soon.


----------

